# Salt Fork fishing trip



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Since Salt fork is north of I-70 and east of I-77, does it qualify as Northeast Ohio? Well,asking in here anyways.

Decided to add a 4 day fishing trip to Salt Fork in mid September as part of my September fishing spree.

I was there once as a boy but remember nothing about it. Before I moved, I recall hearing they drained it,did the fishery fully recover?

To me it looks like a "bigger" leesville pretty much with great scenery and looking at the odnr depth charts it appears to have some deep shorelines.
I'll be targeting musky and saugeye while I'm there and I'm wondering what type of weed growth,shore structure and so forth to expect there.

I'm mainly into casting cranks,bucktails,stickbaits and jigs with minnows but do mix in some trolling to take a break/exolore and recently picked up 2 offshore mini planer boards and 4 medium trolling combos I want to try out with some flickers.

Not asking for your GPS coordinates (feel free to give anyways  ) but just some information about the lake and your experiences there. I'll be camping at the state park and as I've said, I have no idea how the lake fishes, local bait shop or much about it besides it looks good from Google satellite.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It was never drained. It was lowered for dam work, never really had a major affect on the fish. Miles of rocky/shale shoreline with plenty of down trees to work around. Was always decent weedbeds but haven’t been there this year to say for sure.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

M.Magis said:


> It was never drained. It was lowered for dam work, never really had a major affect on the fish. Miles of rocky/shale shoreline with plenty of down trees to work around. Was always decent weedbeds but haven’t been there this year to say for sure.


Miles of rocky shoreline sounds excellent! I can picture banging some deep cranks along them now.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

matticito said:


> Good luck!


Luck is what I really need. Last several times out musky fishing, seems like I just put people on them and they turn at the boat when they see my ugly face. 
And eyes....... well one would think I'm targeting channel cats when I go for eyes.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I wonder why the administration moved this thread to central Ohio? I would have figured SE Ohio if it wasn't NE.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Most Salt Fork threads are in the SE forum.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Message me when the time comes , my favorite inland lake , Been fishing it since the 70's , the know effects I've seen from the draw down years ago are crappy size , never recovered IMO , September can be really good for eyes n skis!!!!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

wave warrior said:


> Message me when the time comes , my favorite inland lake , Been fishing it since the 70's , the know effects I've seen from the draw down years ago are crappy size , never recovered IMO , September can be really good for eyes n skis!!!!


Thanks,I'll make sure to do that.
I dont really target crappie, i catch a few on the side while fishing for others. More interested in checking out a new lake and going for them musky and saugs.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

Bass fishing is nowhere as good as it was....weedbeds are nowhere to be found.....good luck and tight lines


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I dont really target bass often. Spent many years bouncing back and forth between Florida and caught enough giant bass to satisfy me for life. I'm more interested in musky and eye fishing.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

caught my share of muskies bass fishing between the cabins and the campers beach mostly on crankbaits.... most on points.... some on buzzbaits


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

ccc said:


> caught my share of muskies bass fishing between the cabins and the campers beach mostly on crankbaits.... most on points.... some on buzzbaits


Thanks,appreciate that


----------

